# Cousin's laboratories



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

FT4 0.9 (0.8 - 1.8)
TSH 3.8 (0.3 - 3.0)

My cousin has high obesity, but do not eat too much, she should have treatment?

Miguel


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Her TSH is high and her FT4 is low. If she has hypothyroid symptoms she would probably benefit from medication (levothyroxine/synthyroid/levoxyl)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

miguel said:


> FT4 0.9 (0.8 - 1.8)
> TSH 3.8 (0.3 - 3.0)
> 
> My cousin has high obesity, but do not eat too much, she should have treatment?
> ...


Hi Miguel!! It sure looks like it! TSH high and FT4 very very low. She must be very very tired as well?

Here are some suggested tests and other info which may or may not help!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


----------

